

Programmer's Day - 13 September - alatkins
https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Programmers%27_Day

======
ggreer
To quote myself from 2 years ago
([https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=2990507](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=2990507)):

Degrees in computer science and computer engineering are in the top 10 for
average earnings. We get to build all kinds of cool stuff used by people
around the world. For many of us, programming is fun. And we get paid to do
it!

 _Every_ day is programmer's day.

~~~
do-it-good
For the majority of programmer's, it's just a stressful 9-to-5 job.

------
PencilPushinSOB
You put the apostrophe in the wrong place.

~~~
chrismorgan
And _you_ saved me the trouble of pointing out that very thing :-)

------
swayvil
The 13th falls on a Friday this year. An omen?

------
nulldata
That's on my birthday! How appropriate.

~~~
shire
Friday the 13th is your birthday? O.O

~~~
nulldata
Yup, and my sister's is 9/11.

------
vezzy-fnord
It's nice as a footnote, but in the end it's just a trivial observance that
has no real significance. I don't treat it as any different from a regular
day.

~~~
ianhawes
Did you really think there were parades and celebrations held?

For comparison, in the United States there are secular holidays for a variety
of positions such as Administrative Assistants Day, Boss's Day, SysAdmin Day,
etc...

